# Problem z VPN (PPTP Microsoft)

## krzystar

Witam

Zazwyczaj tylko czytam fora i znajduje rozwizania na swoje problemy z Gentoo, ale niestety z tym nie moge sobie poradzic...Zmienialem 3 kolejne wersje jadra, rekompilowalem z roznymi flagami pakiety i dalej nic   :Confused: 

Mianowicie chodzi o zestawienie polaczenia VPN pomiedzy Gentoo, a serwerem PPTP dzialajcym na oprogramowaniu Microsoftu. Zainstalowalem:

- ppp-2.4.4-r14 (USE="gtk pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -ipv6 -mppe-mppc -radius"...na zdrowy rozsadek powinno byc wlaczone mppe-mppc bo to jest wlasnie ten typ vpn-a ale jak byla wlaczona ta flaga to tez nie dzialalo...objawy byly podobne)

-  pptpclient-1.7.1-r1 (USE="-tk")

- vpnc-0.5.1-r1 (USE="-bindist -hybrid-auth -resolvconf")

- kvpnc-0.8.8 (USE="arts -debug -xinerama")

Troche obrazkow w linkach ...

 Moja konfiguracja jadra (2.6.22-r10)

Programy ktore widzi Kvpnc (niby sa czerwone krzyzyki,ale chyba te programy nie sa potrzebne do mojego polaczenia  :Question: 

Gdy probuje sie polaczyc przez kvpnc w /var/log/messages dostaje nastepujace wpisy:

```
Mar  8 01:19:38 Krzystar pptp[5448]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar  8 01:26:57 Krzystar pptp[14131]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar  8 01:26:57 Krzystar pptp[14157]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar  8 01:26:58 Krzystar pptp[14161]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar  8 01:34:15 Krzystar pppd[14403]: no device specified and stdin is not a tty

Mar  8 01:34:15 Krzystar pppd[14404]: unrecognized option 'replacedefaultroute'
```

Tego "replacedefaultroute" nie moge po_prostu wyrzucic z plikow konfiguracji, bo przy ponownym uruchomieniu kvpnc dodaje ta linie z_powrotem...

A tak wyglada wlaczone debugowanie w kvpnc w przypadku laczenia i w takim stadium sie zatrzymuje...:

Kvpnc - laczenie

Bede bardzo wdzieczny za wszelkie rady   :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Category:VPN

ipsec to raczej powinieneś mieć, także w kernelu.

----------

## krzystar

OK, dzieki za odpowiedz. Sprobuje i dam znac co z tego wyszlo. A ta strone co podales to widzialem, tylko ze nie_wiem jaki dokladnie jest to rodzaj polaczenia, tzn ktorym protokolem...czy OpenVPN, czy OpenSwan, czy IpSec...mam powiedziane ze jest to poprostu VPN PPTP Microfost-u i tyle.

-----------------------------------

No i niestety nadal to samo:

/var/log/messages

```
Mar  8 11:08:48 Krzystar pptp[5079]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar  8 11:08:51 Krzystar pptp[5109]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar  8 11:08:57 Krzystar pppd[5116]: no device specified and stdin is not a tty

Mar  8 11:08:57 Krzystar pppd[5117]: unrecognized option 'replacedefaultroute'

Mar  8 11:08:59 Krzystar PPP MPPE Compression module registered
```

To co widzi Kvpnc:

Kvpnc - programy

Tu .config od mojego kernel-a:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/f2kpf1

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## sebas86

A możesz powiedzieć coś o samym tunelu? Jak go ustawiasz na innym systemie?

Sam ostatnio męczyłem się z zestawieniem tunelu przy pomocy NetworkManagera (jest wtyczka PPTP - jednak nie udało się jej zmusić do działania), za to na tej samej konfiguracji (dzięki KBE za pomoc) poszło z buta po ustawieniu pptp-command (utworzyło tunel, samemu jedynie trzeba poprawić tablicę routingu).

----------

## krzystar

Połączenie działa m.in. w Windowsie XP. Tam ustawiam je w ten sposób:

1. Start->Panel Sterowania -> Połączenia sieciowe

2. "Dodaj nowe połączenie", wybieram "Połącz z siecią w miejscu pracy (przez dial-up lub VPN)"

3. Dalej wybieram że to ma być VPN a nie Dial-up

4. Wpisuje nazwe dla połaczenia, wprowadzam adres bramy VPN i już...działa

----------

## sebas86

Dokładnie powiem Ci w tygodniu (tylko wtedy mam dostęp do hotspota na uczelni) jeśli uda mi się doprowadzić w 100% tak jak powinno to działać (wg. mnie).

Na razie zrobiłem to tak:

- dodałem login i hasło do pliku /etc/ppp/chap-secrets i pap-secrets - czyli uwierzytelnianie tunelu wg. schematu:

```
login * hasło *
```

- programem pptp-command utworzyłem plik konfiguracyjny zawierający nazwę połączenia, adres serwera, definicje dla programu zarządzającego tablicą routing i login po jakim się loguje, w sumie coś takiego zostało zapisane dla mojej uczelni w pliku /etc/ppp/peers/uczelnia:

```
#

# PPTP Tunnel configuration for tunnel uczelnia

# Server IP: adres_serwera

# Route: del default

# Route: add default gw adres_punktu_docelowego

#

#

# Tags for CHAP secret selection

#

name moj_login_na_uczelni

remotename moj_login_na_uczelni

#

# Include the main PPTP configuration file

#

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp
```

Plik powyżej jest eksperymentalny (definicje route poprawiłem w akademiku i muszę je jeszcze przetestować czy działają - jeśli tak nie będą potrzebne przy prawidłowej konfiguracji kroki poniżej).

- potem wykonuję pptp-command start uczelnia

- przy pomocy ifconfig wyświetlam adres punktu docelowego tunelu (urządzenie ppp)

- wykonuję po kolei:

```
# route del default

# route add default gw adres_punkut_doceloweg_tunelu)
```

powinno działać.

Ostateczna konfiguracja może zależeć od tego czy w Twojej konfiguracji jest potrzebna kompresja i kodowanie, opcję za to odpowiedzialne znajdziesz w /etc/ppp/options.pptp (u siebie mam zahaszowane refuse-eap, refuse-chap i refuse-mschap).

W tym miejscu podziękowania dla KBE, który pomógł przy zestawieniu odpowiedniej konfiguracji.  :Smile: 

----------

## krzystar

Znalazłem opis na stronie uczelni jak to skonfigurować, ale tylko przy pomocy Kvpnc i to na dodatek w innej dystrybucji...

http://www.bss.pjwstk.edu.pl/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=35

Z tego co widzę musi być włączone MPPE czyli szyfrowanie...wiem że jak się łączy przez windowsa to kompresja też się automatycznie włącza...

Wstepnie wprobowalem tego pptp-command, proba polaczenia:

```
Mar  9 02:04:54 Krzystar pptp[9072]: anon log[main:pptp.c:272]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Mar  9 02:04:54 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Mar  9 02:04:54 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Mar  9 02:04:54 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

Mar  9 02:04:55 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Mar  9 02:04:56 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Mar  9 02:04:56 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 49973).

Mar  9 02:04:56 Krzystar pppd[9080]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Mar  9 02:04:56 Krzystar pppd[9080]: Using interface ppp0

Mar  9 02:04:56 Krzystar pppd[9080]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

Mar  9 02:04:58 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:911]: Received Call Clear Request.

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pppd[9080]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pppd[9080]: Connection terminated.

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:543]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:255]: Closing connection (shutdown)

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:543]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Mar  9 02:05:29 Krzystar pptp[9075]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:78]: Closing connection (call state)

Mar  9 02:05:30 Krzystar pptp[9086]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:197]: short read (-1): Input/output error

Mar  9 02:05:30 Krzystar pptp[9086]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:209]: pppd may have shutdown, see pppd log

Mar  9 02:05:30 Krzystar pppd[9080]: Modem hangup

Mar  9 02:05:30 Krzystar pppd[9080]: Exit.

```

----------

## sebas86

No to sprawdźmy czy są poustawiane odpowiednie flagi.

Dla pakietu net-dialup/ppp minimalnie ustawione powinny być flagi dhcp i mppe-mppc.

Jeśli wymagane jest szyfrowanie spróbuj jeszcze odhaszować którąś z linii:

```
require-mppe-128

mppe required,stateless
```

w /etc/ppp/options.pptp.

Ten opis jest w sumie mało uzależniony od distro - jedynie instalacja pakietów opisana dla Debiana, no a że programik wymaga QT i kdelibs... zawsze można spróbować z czym innym np. NetworkManager + wtyczka PPTP (u mnie nie działa, zawsze pokazuje włączoną kompresję i szyfrowanie połączenia, a wg. przykładowej konfiguracji na uczelni muszę mieć to wyłączone).

----------

## Nomen

Hello 

Mam pod opieka troche sieci na windowsach + routery z pptp.

Cały czas łączę się z Linuxa. Troche sie nameczylem z konfiguracja, nawet watek zalozlyem i sam sobie opdowiedzialem  :Smile: .

Nie wdawalem sie tam w kwestie jadra tylko ustawien kvpnc.

Mam angielskie locale - mam nadzieje ze nie bedziecie mieli problemu z przetlumaczeneim  :Razz: 

W razie czego uruchomcie w wersji z angielskimi localami  :Razz: 

A tu link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-630104-highlight-vpnc.html

----------

## krzystar

No i niestety mimo wszystko nadal nie moge zmusic tego polaczenia do dzialania...

Gdy probuje laczyc sie przez pptp-command to dostaje w /var/log/messages:

```
Mar 16 18:01:48 Krzystar pptp[9737]: anon log[main:pptp.c:272]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Mar 16 18:01:48 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Mar 16 18:01:48 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Mar 16 18:01:48 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

Mar 16 18:01:49 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Mar 16 18:01:49 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Mar 16 18:01:49 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 8991).

Mar 16 18:01:49 Krzystar pppd[9742]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Mar 16 18:01:49 Krzystar pppd[9742]: Using interface ppp0

Mar 16 18:01:49 Krzystar pppd[9742]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/5

Mar 16 18:01:51 Krzystar pptp[9748]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:398]: discarding duplicate or old packet 0 (expecting 2)

Mar 16 18:01:57 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:911]: Received Call Clear Request.

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:543]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:255]: Closing connection (shutdown)

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:543]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pptp[9740]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:78]: Closing connection (call state)

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pppd[9742]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Mar 16 18:02:28 Krzystar pppd[9742]: Connection terminated.

Mar 16 18:02:29 Krzystar pptp[9748]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:197]: short read (-1): Input/output error

Mar 16 18:02:29 Krzystar pptp[9748]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:209]: pppd may have shutdown, see pppd log

Mar 16 18:02:29 Krzystar pppd[9742]: Modem hangup

Mar 16 18:02:29 Krzystar pppd[9742]: Exit.
```

lsmod dotyczacy ppp:

```
ppp_deflate             4352  0

ppp_synctty             6272  0

pppoe                   8896  0

pppox                   2568  1 pppoe

ppp_async               7424  0

ppp_mppe                5508  0

ppp_generic            19604  6 ppp_deflate,ppp_synctty,pppoe,pppox,ppp_async,ppp_mppe

slhc                    5120  1 ppp_generic
```

Plik /etc/ppp/peers/PJWSTK

```

# PPTP Tunnel configuration for tunnel PJWSTK

# Server IP: vpn.pjwstk.edu.pl

# Route: TUNNEL_DEV

#

name <login>

require-mschap-v2

remotename <login>

file /etc/ppp/options.PJWSTK

ipparam <login>
```

Moj /etc/ppp/options.PJWSTK

```
lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

require-mppe-128

mtu 1000

mru 1000

lcp-echo-failure 10

lcp-echo-interval 10
```

Plik /etc/ppp/pap-secrets :

```
# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

<login> * <jawneHaslo> *
```

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

A gdy lacze sie przez Kvpnc wciaz dostaje w /var/log/messages

```
Mar 16 18:45:28 Krzystar pptp[11331]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar 16 18:45:28 Krzystar pptp[11361]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:95]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Mar 16 18:45:30 Krzystar pppd[11368]: no device specified and stdin is not a tty

Mar 16 18:45:30 Krzystar pppd[11369]: unrecognized option 'replacedefaultroute'
```

I ustawienia do niego: 

/etc/ppp/peers/kvpnc.PJ

```
pty "pptp --loglevel 2 vpn.pjwstk.edu.pl --nolaunchpppd"

# domain and username, used to select lines in secrets files

name <login>

# use MPPE encryption

require-mppe

# require the use of MPPE, with 128-bit encryption

require-mppe-128

# we do not require the peer to authenticate itself

noauth

# enable debug

debug

kdebug 1

# we want to see what happen

nodetach

# lock the device

lock

# Dont use BSD compression

nobsdcomp

# Dont use deflate method

nodeflate

# set defaultroute

defaultroute

replacedefaultroute

# userdefined MTU

mtu 1300

# userdefined MRU

mru 1000
```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

